# Battery drain



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm getting a slight battery drain, just enough that the car won't start. I charge the battery and it starts fine.

I put my voltmeter in series with the negative battery terminal and battery post to measure current. I'm getting from 55-60 milliamps. I pulled all the fuzes, one at a time to see which circuit was draining the battery. The current never changed when I pulled each fuze, one at a time. The only two fuzes i did not pull were two inside the engine compartment that each had a wire going into the large fuze. Neither of these were marked on the fuze box cover, so i'm not sure what these two are for. They were hard to pull out

Anyhow, any ideas to help with the battery drain..thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

< 100 mA isn't going to kill a battery over night, or even over a week. That's probably just the "keep alive memory" for the ECU. Not to mention if you're using a cheapo meter, that 60mA might actually be 6mA, or could be 600mA. Tough to tell.

Take the pos/neg cable off, charge the battery, let it sit for an hour or so, read the voltage, let it sit overnight, come back and read the voltage again.
Report back when done.

Don't skimp!

Let the battery sit after pulling the charger off or you'll be reading the 'surface charge' voltage, which doesn't do any good. Wastes your time, wastes my time, wastes everybody's time.

Let the battery sit over night (e.g. > 8 hours) before taking another reading or you won't be getting the whole story. Same amount of time wasted if you don't wait.

Or go ahead and skimp and don't tell the complete truth about it. That way the rest of us can guess at what is really going on and lead you down the wrong road and have you change a dozen parts that have nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

*Fuel problem*

ok..i may have been wrong.

This is my symptom. I crank the engine and it cranks fine. Sounds like it's going to start but just won't. After about 20 sec. if i begin to pump the gas pedal, it will start. 

Seems like it may be a fuel problem.

After that it seem to start fine.

Thanks for the help


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A) It's a fuel injected, computer controlled engine. "Pumping the gas" does exactly ZERO good. Same as it's been for about the past 20 years or so.
B) When was the last time you gave it a tune up? A real, full, replace everything that can be replaced during normal, regularly scheduled maintenance?
C) Where's your Haynes (or Chilton's) manual?


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

I've replaced the cap and rotor. Plugs ans wires recently replaced.

I was just saying that here is a corelatin between pmping the pedal and the car starting.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Go to the "stickies", find the thread that talks about setting the timing and base idle, follow the instructions, report back when done.
I'd bet money that says that'll cure the bulk of the problem, if not all of it.


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

I see 5 sticky's on this forum, but that is not one of them


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/

A little bit of searching goes a long way...


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

ok..i've done all the tune up stuff.

Still have problem with cold starting. It cranks but won't start. know what you say above, but once I start pumping pedal, it starts rght up when cold. W/O pumping pedal, it won't start. 

After it runs for a whle, it starts fine.
thanks


----------

